# What to look for in a booster?



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

My almost 6 year old dd is ready to move out of her Britax. She does not weigh 60 pounds and so we *can* use it longer, however, her legs are really long and today she sat in a friend's booster and was MUCH more comfortable.

What are the best kinds for safety? I think I want to find a good one that has a back - we won't be taking the back off for a while I don't think.

I found the Britax through recs from MDC mamas, so here I am again asking, what do you all use/suggest?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Are her shoulders still under the top straps?

As far as boosters go, I'd look at something with good SIP (side impact protection), like the Britax Parkway, Sunshine Kids Monterrey, and Recaro Vivo. Of those, the tallest is the Monterrey.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I found a great booster on sale for my dd at albeebaby.com it is a graco high back up to 100pds and 57inches that converts to backless if needed. Price was $39.98 on sale from $79.99

It has really nice SIP from what the description says.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd probably preorder the new parkway and wait for it.

But, if you want something cheaper I'd do the turbo or vivo. I do love our turbobooster.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Are her shoulders still under the top straps?

As far as boosters go, I'd look at something with good SIP (side impact protection), like the Britax Parkway, Sunshine Kids Monterrey, and Recaro Vivo. Of those, the tallest is the Monterrey.

Yes, her shoulders are still under the top straps. I was just looking at the Parkway but it does not convert to backless and I think I'm going to eventually want that. I do want SIP though. Esp. after watching this:
http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...ordliftpro.mpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I found a great booster on sale for my dd at albeebaby.com it is a graco high back up to 100pds and 57inches that converts to backless if needed. Price was $39.98 on sale from $79.99

It has really nice SIP from what the description says.

I'll have to give that a closer look. Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I'd probably preorder the new parkway and wait for it.

But, if you want something cheaper I'd do the turbo or vivo. I do love our turbobooster.

Turbobooster? Is that by Graco?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The name of dd's seat is Graco Safe Seat Step 3 Turbo booster. It is supposed to be here tomorrow







:


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Depending on budget, some very nice boosters are the Graco Turbobooster, Recaro Vivo/Vivo Lite (the only difference in the Lite is the fabric), and the Sunshine Kids Monterey (there's a crash test video of the Monterey floating around youtube if you look).


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
The name of dd's seat is Graco Safe Seat Step 3 Turbo booster. It is supposed to be here tomorrow







:

Huh. That looks a lot like this and it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the Sunshine Kids Monterey for my almost 7yo DS. We moved him from the Britax Regent into the Monterey when he turned 6. We love it. Great side wings, really comfortable, nice cup holders. It also Latch's into the car. The Latch is so that it's always secured into the vehicle. You don't have to worry about securing the seat belt when the seat is empty (if you don't secure the seat belt over a booster and the child is not in the seat, during an accident, the unsecured booster could fly all over the car, potentially causing harm to occupants). So, a nice convenience thing not to have to re-buckle the seat every time I drop him off at school.

Another convenience thing is the cupholders. We have a Compass B510 in the other car. It's fine and comfortable, and is nice because it folds for travel. But, DS's Kleen Kanteen doesn't fit into the cup holder which is slightly annoying. I know, a small thing. But, his cup fits great in the Monterey cup holders!

Another comfort issue is the depth of the seat bottom. A lot of people complain that as their child gets older, but is still in a booster, their legs get longer and start to hang over the seat bottom which is uncomfortable. The Monterey has one of the deepest seat bottoms on the market, according to what I remember from when we bought it last year. Also, the Monterey expands in width as well as height so as the child gets bigger, you can make sure the seat stays comfortable. It also comes apart to become a backless booster.

It is pretty heavy for a booster, but we don't move it around very much so that's not a big deal to us. If I was to give a booster to another person to transport him, I would just give them our Compass B510 because it's smaller and lighter. But, for everyday comfort and safety in our car, I'm really happy to have spent a little bit more on the Monterey. We really love it. When younger DS gets a bit bigger (he's now 5 and in the Regent), we'll get another Monterey.

We have the red, and it's very nice.
http://www.albeebaby.com/sunshine-ki...at-in-red.html


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
Huh. That looks a lot like this and it's a lot cheaper!

Turboboosters are all pretty much the same except for the covers -- the "G Galore" does have a little extra padding on the seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The new parkway does convert to a backless.







http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/parkway-sg

And yes, the turbobooster is by graco.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

My son has the graco turbo booster and I really like it. He is 8 yo and weighs 56 lbs


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

So here's another question that I couldn't find the answer to while searching last night:

Do the boosters (with the back) use the LATCH system? Or do they just 'sit there' on the seat? I read one review last night that made it sound like they are not secured by anything other than the regular seatbelt.







: I can't imagine that's true . . .


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
So here's another question that I couldn't find the answer to while searching last night:

Do the boosters (with the back) use the LATCH system? Or do they just 'sit there' on the seat? I read one review last night that made it sound like they are not secured by anything other than the regular seatbelt.







: I can't imagine that's true . . .

Currently, the only boosters that LATCH are the Sunshine Kids Monterey and the Britax Frontier in booster mode. The Jane Indy Plus LATCHes, but is discontinued. The upcoming Clek Oobr will LATCH (the current Cleks LATCH but are backless.)

Yes, most boosters do not attach to the car. The job of a booster is to properly position the seatbelt on the child. The seatbelt restrains the child, just like it restrains adult passengers.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Currently, the only boosters that LATCH are the Sunshine Kids Monterey and the Britax Frontier in booster mode. The Jane Indy Plus LATCHes, but is discontinued. The upcoming Clek Oobr will LATCH (the current Cleks LATCH but are backless.)

Yes, most boosters do not attach to the car. The job of a booster is to properly position the seatbelt on the child. The seatbelt restrains the child, just like it restrains adult passengers.

Thank you so much! I thought I was going for the Graco, but I really need to re-think this now ...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Sunshine Kids Monterey is a fabulous booster -- I use it for my smallish 7yo and we love it. However, we also have a Turbo for other kids and other cars, and it is (and other unLATCHable boosters are) perfectly safe. Vehicle belts restrain 300# men: they will restrain 60# kids just fine, and the boosters ensure proper positioning. And IMO/IME, if a child cannot sit properly in a booster (trying to tip it or rock it or whatever), s/he is not ready for a booster.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
The Sunshine Kids Monterey is a fabulous booster -- I use it for my smallish 7yo and we love it. However, we also have a Turbo for other kids and other cars, and it is (and other unLATCHable boosters are) perfectly safe. Vehicle belts restrain 300# men: they will restrain 60# kids just fine, and the boosters ensure proper positioning. And IMO/IME, if a child cannot sit properly in a booster (trying to tip it or rock it or whatever), s/he is not ready for a booster.

Yeah, dd is def. ready for a booster as far as that goes. . . now to figure out which one!







Dh said to me last night, "we haven't had to make a purchase that requires this much thought and research in a long time." So true!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you can swing the $, I would definitely go for a Monterrey over a Turbo as a main seat. The SIP is just awesome


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

Quote:

Another comfort issue is the depth of the seat bottom. A lot of people complain that as their child gets older, but is still in a booster, their legs get longer and start to hang over the seat bottom which is uncomfortable. The Monterey has one of the deepest seat bottoms on the market, according to what I remember from when we bought it last year.
Can you clarify what you mean by a deep seat bottom and why it is more comfortable as their legs get longer?







I'm currently looking for a new booster for 7 y.o. DS. Thanks!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Trac, I think what she means is that her dd's legs won't dangle down as far because the seat is a bit deeper. This is the issue we're having w/my dd's long legs now in her marathon.

I just got back from Target where I looked at the Graco Turbo and I have to say, I think I'm going for the Monterey. After the Britax, the Graco just felt less sturdy to me.

Now off to find the best deal . . .

Thank you all for helping me sort this out!


----------



## tinasquirrel (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, that is what I meant about the seat depth. The deeper the seat, the more of the child's leg will sit on the seat instead of dangling over. This might not be an issue for a smaller child, but as they get older (ie, older booster age), it could be a comfort issue.

I like the LATCH on the Monterey, but not because of any safety issue. I think it's just convenient not to have to remember to re-buckle the seat belt after my DS gets out of the car. You don't want the booster just sitting in the car without the seat belt buckled into it because in an accident it could fly around the car.

My DS is almost 7yo and about 52 pounds. I think he's about 52" too. The Monterey fits him very comfortably and I'd imagine it would for several more years.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinasquirrel* 
I like the LATCH on the Monterey, but not because of any safety issue. I think it's just convenient not to have to remember to re-buckle the seat belt after my DS gets out of the car. You don't want the booster just sitting in the car without the seat belt buckled into it because in an accident it could fly around the car.


Good point! I wouldn't have thought of that. I ended up ordering the Montery - I'll ly guys know how we like it!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I really like our Graco Turbobooster. I always had Britax seats, but couldn't afford the $$ for a Britax booster when ds needed one. Someone recommended the TB, and I must say, it's been a wonderful seat for very little $$.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

Ah, thank you. I used to have a vehicle in which the seat ended at about mid-thigh, and I remember how uncomfortable it was on longer trips! This would be the same...the seat needs to support the leg all the way to the knee. I wouldn't have thought of that in my search for a new booster...so thanks!


----------

